# Quel GPS charger sur mon iPhone ?



## axelle44 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais charger une app GPS sur mon iPhone 3GS.
Quelle appli me conseillez-vous, en sachant que j'ai surfé sur quelques forums et que tous les avis se mêlent et s'entremêlent ...

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut !

Tu veux dire entre TomTom et les autres ?


----------



## Pouasson (13 Janvier 2010)

Je te déconseille Tomtom pour iPhone. Même sur un 3GS il est franchement à la ramasse... Il est valable qu'avec le support iPhone Tomtom Car-kit.. qui a une puce GPS en plus, et qui coûte le prix d'un GPS Tomtom One de base déjà.. certes, ça charge aussi l'iphone en même temps, mais bon, c'est franchement pas la panacée.

Si tu veux juste un avis, et je te dis pas que ça fait référence hein ^^, Navigon reste pour moi le plus performant de ceux qui sont proposés en ce moment, et aussi le plus ergonomique (comparativement à iGo myway notamment).

Pour ce qui est de la batterie de l'iPhone, une simple multi-prise allume cigare/USB, me permet de recharger à la fois deux périph' USB, et deux prises allume-cigare, par exemple... 

Mais la question du support est quand même à envisager pour des raisons de réception.


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2010)

Pour moi, dans l'ordre

1 Navigon
2 Copilot
3
4
5 Tom Tom

Ce dernier est en effet à la ramasse sur les iPhone et les deux autres sont déjà plus beaux visuellement ce qui ne gâche rien.


----------



## Pooki (13 Janvier 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pour moi, dans l'ordre
> 
> 1 Navigon
> 2 Copilot
> ...


J'aime beaucoup le choix 3 et 4 avant TomTom !!!!
Perso, je conseille Navigon, assez rapide et pas mal d'options.


----------



## axelle44 (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut et merci à tous ! 
Vous confortez ce que j'ai pu lire par ailleurs ... Navigon est le mieux placé.
Pour l'acquérir, il faut aller sur l'AppStore j'imagine ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Oui, vas sur l'AppStore et hop !


----------



## Pooki (14 Janvier 2010)

Hop, un très bon détail de l'appli ICI avec un lien direct sur le store.


----------



## Karamazow (30 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je m'apprête à acheter Navigon qui me semble être le meilleur GPS sur iPhone actuellement.

Une question me taraude: est-ce que pour l'iPhone les mises à jour futures du logicielle sont payantes (comme sur un appareil GPS autonome) ou gratuites ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses rapides, car j'en aurai besoin pour dans 2 jours au plus tard !


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2011)

Pour le moment, les MAJ ont toute étaient gratuites. 

Seules certaines options sont payantes en plus. Néanmoins rien ne garantit qu'à l'avenir les mises à jour de cartes soient gratuites.

Mais bon, cela fait plus d'un an que j'ai Navigon et pas de mauvaises surprises.


----------



## Karamazow (31 Mai 2011)

Merci gwen pour ton retour d'expérience !



Kara


----------



## JaiLaTine (1 Juin 2011)

J'ai TomTom sur mon Iphone4 et franchement je n'ai pas a m'en plaindre


----------



## poki2_fr (17 Juin 2011)

Pooki a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le choix 3 et 4 avant TomTom !!!!
> Perso, je conseille Navigon, assez rapide et pas mal d'options.



Salut Pooki, moi c'est Poki,

Bref passons, là n'est pas le sujet.
Est-ce que Navigon est aussi efficace su iPad ?

Par avance merci de vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2011)

Sur iPad, c'est un vrai plaisir. Écran énorme et tracé vectoriel bien géré. Pas de pixelisation ni de ralentissement.

Par contre, il faut une version iPad 3G pour avoir le GPS.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Par contre, il faut une version iPad 3G pour avoir le GPS.


...sauf si tu achètes le module GPS bluetooth GNS 5870 MFI qui fonctionne à merveille avec l'iPad wifi.


----------

